
Ask HN: What are all the “hacker news” sites for other disciplines? - mygo
For example I know that for designers there’s designer news. Is there a place where all the mathematicians hang out and share links?<p>Or is reddit pretty much the de-facto place for online niche communities?
======
am_lu
IET for electrical engineering, mostly British
[https://www.theiet.org/Forums/forum/index.cfm](https://www.theiet.org/Forums/forum/index.cfm)?

Speakerplans for soundsystem, PA and pro audio gear
[https://forum.speakerplans.com/forums.html](https://forum.speakerplans.com/forums.html)

Blue room for lighting, DMX, effects, pyrotechnics and theatre/event backstage
kit [http://www.blue-room.org.uk/index.php?act=idx](http://www.blue-
room.org.uk/index.php?act=idx)

~~~
mygo
just checked all of these out. thanks for sharing

------
catach
There's datatau.com for data science.

I think the tendency is that independent attempts die off.

~~~
mygo
well, now. this is interesting. I love data science and data viz. thanks!

------
rorso
Does anyone know one for hacking on cars? Everything from stereos to Rpi
touschscreens to Speeduinos etc? Just after a place for all sorts of modding
car electronics. I've been going it alone for a while now but would be keen to
bounce things off like-minded people. I'm on a few big car forums but they're
generally based around performance and mechanical modding, with electronics
being a tiny subforum or afterthought.

------
sharmi
For designers

[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/)

[https://www.webdesignernews.com/](https://www.webdesignernews.com/)

~~~
mygo
thanks for sharing.

I wish designernews was more active, really like the site though.

for webdesignernews, I don’t really think it qualifies since a central entity
decides what is news and what is not. It’s more like a news blog. It also
doesn’t seem as though users can comment on the links, but I could be wrong
about that. I’d put it in the same category as a site like sidebar.io. What
makes sites like HN interesting is that the users publish and the users decide
what’s newsworthy... for better or worse.

------
open-source-ux
CGTalk is a forum for designers and animators to post their 3D and 2D work and
discuss industry news and topics:
[http://forums.cgsociety.org/](http://forums.cgsociety.org/)

TypeDrawers is a discussion forum for typeface design, lettering, and
typography: [http://typedrawers.com/](http://typedrawers.com/)

------
cm2012
Just Reddit for the most part.

------
hatsunearu
Anyone know one for electrical engineering?

~~~
technobabble
[http://www.eevblog.com/forum](http://www.eevblog.com/forum)

